# Der Ingenieur in Cataclysm



## gamer-1 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Tüftler und Bastler und Fans der Erfindungen

Ingenieurskunst

Ein WoW-Beruf den ich Persönlich aus purem Interesse und Spaß gewählt hab. 

Nun lässt sich über die "Nützlichkeit" der erfindungen streiten ,

es werden leute sagen das es ein Beruf aus reiner Liebe zum Basteln _à la_ „_Daniel Düsentrieb" _ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
andere werden sagen das es im Berreich PvP ein "musthave" ist
und andere wiederrum sind der Meinung das _Ingineurskunst_ purer Müll ist.

Wie dem auch sei ich habe mir einige Gedanken gemacht, 
über Möglichkeiten und Wege ,wie sich _Ingineurskunst _mit Cataclysm verändern könnte und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.


Es gibt einige "neue" Mechaniken in Cataklysm die neuen Spielraum für Erfindungen eröffnet wie Zbsp, "Die Rauchbombe" des _Schurken_ ,oder "Die Pilze" des _Druiden_

So könnte man einige Erfindungen dem Beruf des Ingi´s hinzufügen hier ein Paar kleine Ideen (Über die Umsetzbarkeit oder Funktionsweise könnt ihr Diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Goblinlandmine : _Detoniert bei Zündung oder anäherung und verursacht *x Flächenschaden

_Gnomischelandmine:_ Detoniert bei Zündung oder anäherung und verlangsamt den Gegner um *x %

_Ölfass_ 	: "Benutzen um zu werfen"erzeugt einen Ölteppich auf dem Bodenund macht das Ziel x Sekunden bewegungsunfähig Funkioniert auch an 	Belagerungsmaschinen und Reittieren


Was wünscht ihr euch für Erfindungen/Baupläne für Cataclysm?


----------



## kneubi (4. Mai 2010)

Die Goblinlandmine gibt es schon oder?

Ansonsten würde ich es auch begrüssen wenn es ein paar lustige Gimmiks geben würde für meinen Ingenieuren. Ideen habe ich zwar gerade keine, nur muss man halt aufpassen. Wenn sie dem Ingenieur nun 10 neue Rezepte geben mit so nützlichen Effekten, hat ein Ingenieur plötzlich sämtliche CCs aller Klassen, was doch realtiv heftig ist. Also wenn sowas gemacht wird, dann nur 1 Cooldown von irgend 5 Minuten für ALLE neuen Rezepte und dann muss man halt auswählen, was man nun einsetzen will.

z.B.:

Alle was explodiert (Bomben, Landmienen) und Schaden macht gemeinsamer CD von 5 Minuten.

Alles was Bewegungeinschränkt (Öl zeugs, Frostgranaten usw) gemeinsamer CD von 5 Minuten

Sonstige lustige Gimmiks, Booster usw. gemeinsamer CD von 5 Minuten.

Wenn du dann nämlich 10 Sachen hast und jeder hat einen eigenen CD von 2 Minuten ist man viel zu mächtig ;-)

Gruss
Kneubi


----------



## Schmiddel (6. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Items ala Ingi-Brille oder die Schusswaffen nicht wieder eine dermassen schnelle Verfallszeit haben. So sehr ich mich über das Gewehr für Hunter gefreut habe, umso größer war die Ernüchterung, das es im Naxx 10er schon bessere Waffen gab.
Desweiteren wären Schmuckstücke nicht schlecht. Es gibt zwar welche, aber die sind nicht im level-Endbereich anzufinden. Als Ingi würde sich z.B. eine mechanische Uhr oder ähnliches anbieten.


----------



## oliilo (9. Mai 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Items ala Ingi-Brille oder die Schusswaffen nicht wieder eine dermassen schnelle Verfallszeit haben. So sehr ich mich über das Gewehr für Hunter gefreut habe, umso größer war die Ernüchterung, das es im Naxx 10er schon bessere Waffen gab.
> Desweiteren wären Schmuckstücke nicht schlecht. Es gibt zwar welche, aber die sind nicht im level-Endbereich anzufinden. Als Ingi würde sich z.B. eine mechanische Uhr oder ähnliches anbieten.



JA das finde ich echt gemein fast alle berufe (oder sogar alle ?) bekommen neue rezepte nur ingi nicht was ich will ist auf jeden ne neue brille oder ne kopf verzauberung das der helm wie ne brille wird und noch n cooler efekt z.b. genaues ziehlen ein procc für Crit würde passen.
und coole neue gimickts uboot wäre cool, kampfdrogen ,jetpack,für hunter speziel n mechanisches pet ,(n mechanischer guhl oder dämo würd auch gehen wär GEIL !
bomben, minen,raketen natürlich,n wolken sauger benutzbar vom mount (und neue wolken) nee harpune zum gegener herziehen oder sich zu dem ^^.und wieder ein e art geschütz (warum muss ich an Team fortress 2 denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ach was solls. (13. Mai 2010)

Infos über Ingi sind ja so halbwegs draußen. Blizzard erlaubt es uns jetzt, mechanische Bögen & Armbrüste herzustellen .. lölz ..

dann kriegen wir viele neue spaßige gimmicks laut blizzard.

und letztendlich sagte blizzard noch, wir bekommen dennoch evtl. mehr dinge zum gold farmen.


----------



## oliilo (16. Mai 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Infos über Ingi sind ja so halbwegs draußen. Blizzard erlaubt es uns jetzt, mechanische Bögen & Armbrüste herzustellen .. lölz ..
> 
> dann kriegen wir viele neue spaßige gimmicks laut blizzard.
> 
> und letztendlich sagte blizzard noch, wir bekommen dennoch evtl. mehr dinge zum gold farmen.



das mit den bögen ist echt n1 obwohl die ingi waffen meißt cool aussahen sind bögen meist noch coooler 

spaßige sachen klingt wie musik in meine ohren hoffentlich wieder coole verzauberungen und anderer kram ich meine als neues volk kommmen die goblins also da muss schon ne menge kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dinge zum gold farmen hallllo ingi war schon immer ein fun beruf und ich finde es gut so. auserdem macht man wen man ganz normal erze farmt noch n nettes sümmchen mehr durch den wolkensauger und auch pfeile gehen gut wen(ok das fält mit cata ja weg)

ich freu mich


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Momentan am überlegen von Lederer auf Ingi umzuskillen. So wie es aussieht, wird der Ingi mit Cataclysm ja wohl der totale Hunter must have Berufe. Bögen, Schusswaffen, Zielfernrohre und was weiss ich noch alles. Dazu kommen noch die tollen Sachen wie Mounts, Pets oder nützliche Dinge wie dieser Briefkasten.

Aber das Gold, dass liebe Gold. Ich trau mich nicht umzuskillen. Im Moment bin ich Kürschner und Lederer. Kürschner würde ich sehr gerne behalten, da die Cirt Chance nett ist. Aber Lederer bringt, wie ich finde nicht wirklich etwas für Jäger, esseidenn man hat die besten Rezepte die es dann aber auch erst wieder in den besten Instanzen gibt. Und da droppt schon wieder Besseres.

Schade ist es wegen den "Verzauberungen" vom Lederer, aber wenn ich mir so anschaue was ich dafür bekomme. Das reizt. Was mich eigentlich abhält ist das Geld. Und ich weiss nicht ob der Beruf wirklich mehr bringt als Lederer. Vorallem auf Cata bezogen. Und vorallem weiss ich nicht ob es nicht billigere wäre mit Cata dann zu skillen, da ja angeblich viel wegfallen soll an Mats.

Bin hin und her gerissen... :/


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Gold machen klingt sehr intressant. gut das ich vor kurzem ingi gelernt habe ^^ 
und mehr spaßitems freu ich mich auch drüber wie zb diese brille da für gnomeningis um die leute nackt zu sehen


----------



## RedShirt (18. Mai 2010)

Jeder sollte einen Ingenieur haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Jeder sollte einen Ingenieur haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man als ingi sehr schnell eig sehr viel gold machen? will mir den chopper bauen und nen ulduar raid finde ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollen alle icc raiden und da gibts keine mechanischen dinger die man auseinander nehmen kann


----------



## kneubi (18. Mai 2010)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingenieur mit einem Gnomschurken, wenn ein Gnom, dann richtig gemein und mit allen zusätzlichen Sachen die man gebrauchen kann.

Mir machen zumindest Bombenwerfende Gnomschurken spass ;-)


----------



## TheGui (20. Mai 2010)

ICH WILL JETPACKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

Jetpacks und Laserschwert^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (21. Mai 2010)

Und ein mobiles Dixi-Klo, damit jeder Char vor dem Raid nochmal schnell ...... kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (22. Mai 2010)

ganz klares JA!

ich bin mir 100% sicher das wir nützliche trinkets usw bekommen werden die uns in den ersten inis/raids usw weiterhelfen - die neuen vz s werden it sicherheit auch "nais" sein.

aber noch steht alles in den sternen


----------



## Thuzur (23. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wie kann man als ingi sehr schnell eig sehr viel gold machen? will mir den chopper bauen und nen ulduar raid finde ich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da fallen mir auf Anhieb nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

1. Mit dem Partikelextraktor Wolken aussaugen und die Partikel verkaufen

2. Haustiere herstellen und im AH zu Gold machen

Wolken zu farmen, kann recht aufwändig sein. Aber Haustiere bringen recht verlässlich Gold in die Kasse. Allerdings ist es sehr arbeitsintensiv diese herzustellen.


Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, was Du in Ulduar vorhast?
Die paar Teile die Du dort von den Mobs schreddern kannst dürften kaum taugen ein Vermögen aufzubauen...


----------



## Xerodes (24. Mai 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, was Du in Ulduar vorhast?
> Die paar Teile die Du dort von den Mobs schreddern kannst dürften kaum taugen ein Vermögen aufzubauen...



Vom Flammenleviathan und dem XT-002 bekommt man beim Auseinandernehmen meist einen Titanstahlbarren und manchmal auch ein Teil für den Chopper: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom Leviathan und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vom XT-002.Damit würde er seinem Chopper jedenfalls schneller näher kommen wenn er mit Glück ein paar Teile bekommt.


----------



## Ralevor (24. Mai 2010)

Hm, mehr Gimmicks klingt schonmal ganz nett. Was ich mir wünsche, wären eventuell eine Verringerung vom Bomben-CD und neue Explosionsanimationen.
Jetpacks ... traumhaft, aber entweder heulen dann alle rum oder die Server werden von Ingis vollkommen überbevölkert.


----------



## Rodulf (3. Juni 2010)

ich bin zwar noch kein ingi aber ich will in Cata die tollen Adamantplatten als Schmied herstellen können und sie mir dann (so wie es in der WoW Lore die Goblins bei Deathwing gemacht haben, nachdem er das erste Mal fast besiegt wurde) von einem Ingi auf meine dicke Tankrüssi schweissen, nieten, kleben lassen ...

ich hoffe wirklich das sowas kommt, Rüssi wird ja sicher wieder wichtiger und die Lore gibt ja auch bisl was her


----------



## nur ein Dudu (14. September 2010)

dinge die meiner meinung nach echt cool sein wuerden, wenn es sie gaebe..
Wurmloch generator fuer azeroth (10 min abklingzeit)
rocket launcher base (zum im inventar rumschleppen aufbauen und wie ein harpunengschuetz bedienen)
Nukleare raketen abschuss basis ( 10 meter instant kill, 20 30 sek nicht bewegen und bis auf 100m aoe dmg)
Bohrer als mount um durch die erde zu bohren (oder auch an der oberflaeche, und man muesste nur an erzvorkommen vorbei fahren und es erntet gleich)^^
einen hubschrauber auf dem mehrere platz haben und von dem man aus schiessen koennte

dies waeren so meine wahnwitzigen ideen...hoffentlich werden die auch umgestetzt^^


----------



## Benegeserit (15. September 2010)

_"Blizzard erlaubt es uns jetzt, mechanische Bögen & Armbrüste herzustelle"

_wo steht dass? will das nachlesen, das wär ja mal echt was sinnvolles, da ich mich immer gefragt habe warum kein einziger beruf in wow bögen herstellen kann. *freu*_

_hab was gefunden: http://wow.speedydragon.de/news/3918/so-hammern-schrauben-und-nahen-sie-in-cataclysm/_
_


----------



## Thuzur (14. Oktober 2010)

Das lässt ja tatsächlich darauf hoffen, dass unser geliebter Ingi-Beruf nicht nur lustig, sondern auch wieder etwas nützlicher wird.
Es hat mich schon mächtig geärgert, dass mit Abschaffung der Munition die einzigen Ingi-Rezepte aus ICC quasi rausgepatched wurden. Schnief...


----------



## alexx0 (14. November 2010)

gut das ich wieder zu ingi gewächselt bin


----------



## Akonos (21. November 2010)

Yeah, wir bekommen das neue Fischmahl. Ich such dann mal wieder meine Kochmütze raus und werd den Goblingrill anwerfen


----------



## hexxhexx (15. März 2011)

Das Goblin BBQ sieht ja wohl saugeil aus


----------

